# what is the best bulking cycle



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Coming up to start my fourth cycle in a month or so and want people's advice on what's the best stack/cycle to run?

Considering running 16-20weeks on will throw dbol is the mix to front load but didn't want to run sust and deca again wanted to try something different, suggestions please people

Heard HGH is good but don't really want to be jabbing EOD, twice a week is ideal but can change if need be.

Hear tren is good but what stack works well with this

Cheers


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

chris6383 said:


> Coming up to start my fourth cycle in a month or so and want people's advice on what's the best stack/cycle to run?
> 
> Considering running 16-20weeks on will throw dbol is the mix to front load but didn't want to run sust and deca again wanted to try something different, suggestions please people
> 
> ...


hgh as in growth  its not jabbed i.m and it wont bulk you for sh!t lol


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Not read up on it was just chatting to a guy in gym few days ago and he said about using it so thought id ask here as was under the assumption it was to help aid bone growth and could help increase frame size etc but my apologies if I'm way off


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

chris6383 said:


> Not read up on it was just chatting to a guy in gym few days ago and he said about using it so thought id ask here as was under the assumption it was to help aid bone growth and could help increase frame size etc but my apologies if I'm way off


Obviously I read up on things before using just thought is ask here first before wasting time reading stuff not needed as know people here are more knowledgeable about this sort of thing


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

read up on it mate, it aint cheap and doesnt do alot unless your top of your game.

human growth hormone. look.in.muacle research section mate.

but test and tren sound good


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Dbol/drol kickstart with Test tren mast


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

High test is king IMO. for me I see no point in going a tad crazy with tren dosages when bulking. Just a little to help nutrient partitioning. Maybe 250-400 a week.

I find orals the badgers nadgers for bulking though.

Try like:

1-12 test e 750

1-12 Tren e 250-400 a week

1-4 dbol 100mg a day

8-12 150 oxys a day

those high blasts of orals blow strength through the roof. I remember stepping in the gym for first month of Dbol at 100mg day and jumping a set of DBs AND doing 2-3 reps plus every week. End of cycle i packed about 40kg on bench and 70kg on dead.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Test/Tren/Dbol/Slin will see you right.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Inj : Test/Tren/Mast

Oral : Dbol/Oxy/Var

Misc : HGH/Slin


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Kick start dbol,oxys,test prop for 6 weeks and test e and deca for as long as you want insulin 3x a day 4 week cycle prepare to get massive


----------

